# Coffee masters



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone used this company before?

http://www.coffeemasters.co.uk/coffee-8220/coffee-beans/produced-from-fairly-traded-coffee-beans

Pro's /cons/

They sell on Amazon and I have a prime account so can save on postage

Has anyone else bought through Amazon and bought beans that are supposed to be freshly roasted? The reason I ask is Rave beans are sold there also


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure I'd want to be buying beans that could potentially have sat on a shelf for weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well there are cheapish , Sumtran , Sidamo and Honduran might not be the highest grade of coffee for those three.

Triple certified .. Correct me if I'm working someone but Rainforest and Fair Trade indicates prices paid and how workers are treated , if ethically produced ( all worth things) but not necessarily the quality of the coffee used in the blend ....


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Both points were my concern, I do normally try and buy fairtrade products which was one of the things that attracted my attention, tried calling but answer machine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fair trade isn't that fair


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Both points were my concern, I do normally try and buy fairtrade products which was one of the things that attracted my attention, tried calling but answer machine.


to give an insight into jeebsys monosyllabic reply ( forgive him he is Scottish and its past 12 he is proabably on the buckfast as we speak







) , have a look at the discussion and links on this thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16071-Good-Fairtrade-beans&highlight=fair+trade


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> to give an insight into jeebsys monosyllabic reply ( forgive him he is Scottish and its past 12 he is proabably on the buckfast as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Scottish you cheeky git


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> I'm Scottish you cheeky git


Thats me ..jeebsy know I'm only joking ( a bit ) and that he prefers Thunderbird anyway


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fairtade pays around $0.05c or so on top of commodity prices per IB IIRC.

It has no bearing on whether the coffee is any good.

Good Specialty coffee roasters often pay far higher than the commodity price to farmers who really care about their product, this ensures the farmers can continue to invest and they and their employees can afford to live.

I honestly feel that the general prices from places like HasBean, Rave, Foundry, Smokey Barn and all the other forum favourite roasters are very fair for what you are getting.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Now I expect to get a slagging for my next comment so bring it on.

Just looking at the starter packs from HASBEAN so I can try different tastes.

What is the difference between the espresso beans and filter cup beans if both get ground?

I am assuming that it has to do with how long they have been roasted?

If so would they filter bean be preferable for someone like me who is adding water or milk to the shot anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Now I expect to get a slagging for my next comment so bring it on.
> 
> Just looking at the starter packs from HASBEAN so I can try different tastes.
> 
> ...


Gary??????


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

He's doon the pub getting blootered


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There isn't a difference in the roast , there will be a difference in the coffees.

Filter pack (no reason why any of these wouldn't be good for espresso)

Costa Rica Finca El Potrero Bourbon Fully Washed

Costa Rica Monte Brisas Finca Salaca Typica Black Honey

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Cheleba Washed

Guatemala Finca El Libano Washed Caturra

Phil Ter Filter Blend (Mk 5, 2014)

Espresso pack (mainly blends but would be tasty as filter!)

Blake Espresso Blend (Mk 5, 2014)

Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow Honey

Jabberwocky Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)

Jailbreak Espresso Blend (Mk 7, 2014)

Kicker Espresso Blend (Mk 1, 2015)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The packs are super value, but I would make my own pack up of single origins for espresso ; )


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> The packs are super value, but I would make my own pack up of single origins for espresso ; )


Cheers Gary,

As I add hot water would it make any difference then, I just thought the filter ones may be more suited for longer drinks(sounds so stupid reading it back but I'm sure you know what Ii mean)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers Gary,
> 
> As I add hot water would it make any difference then, I just thought the filter ones may be more suited for longer drinks(sounds so stupid reading it back but I'm sure you know what Ii mean)


Walk your own path dude, all the coffees are tasty brewed either way


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks will try the filter pack first, don't want to buy to much as I don't fancy freezing it............or is freezing okay? This seems to be a debatable area with some roasters


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Thanks will try the filter pack first, don't want to buy to much as I don't fancy freezing it............or is freezing okay? This seems to be a debatable area with some roasters


Get the filter pack and it'll be fine for a month , then buy something else ; )


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Will do, ta can't wait to try them now.

It's thanks to the gits on here that I missed a complete isle in Sainsburys today, I used to like walking down the coffee aisle in the hope of a bargain.


----------

